# Burton Channel System



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Basically via a clamp type action. The inserts that slide within the channel, once mounted to your bindings on the outside of the channel, tightened correctly will clamp onto the channel from both sides.

It's solid, and the freedom for stance width and angles is awesome.


----------



## Thomas Welford (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice one Phedder.

I've been reading a lot about it, and also hearing a lot about the bindings sliding... I thought they felt pretty solid and I hope they don't slide but we'll have to see...

I'm running my union forces as I cant get along with other binding brands so I hope this is a combo that won't fail me.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Channel and Union is one of the combos that can actually fail, but I don't think Forces will, just make sure you retighten after a few hours. Another one is the non-hinge Burton ESTs (custom/mission at least) where you have to retighten every day. It just depends how much the material gives, and how much the binding can wiggle the screws.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Thomas Welford said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just bought a Burton board with the channel system for the first time and whilst I'm a fan of the board and the mounting system, it's bugging me that I can't figure out how it works...
> 
> ...


I guess that's why there's people who design boards and people who... don't 

There's not much to it: you use the floating inserts... tighten the bindings hardware... and ride. 

I have a bunch of channel boards. And have used a bunch of bindings:

Now Pilot = No problems
Now Drive = No problems
Union Strata = No problems
Flux SF > Got loose. Changed to Burton screws = problem solved.
Ride Capo > Got loose on normal 2x4 inserts. Changed to Burton screws = problem solved.
Burton Genesis, Genesis X, Malavita, Diode = No problems.

So my recommendation is... if you don't have Burton bindings... buy Burton mounting hardware (the little screws with a nylon strip) OR add nail polish to the tip of your normal mounting hardware. I use nail polish on all my screws which aren't Burton and on any board (2x4 inserts, channel, whatever) and never have to deal with loose bindings.


----------

